# Pour changer d'ordinateur



## Simicol (23 Novembre 2010)

Je suis en train de passer mes fichiers de mon ancien ordinateur au nouveau. Pour mon iPad et iPhone, aucun pb pour l'agenda et les contacts, tout est parfaint.
Par contre ke n'ai trouveé le truc pour passser mon compte de l'un à l'autre, comment procéder?
Merci
Simicol


----------

